
Why Do Americans Stink at Math? - ColinWright
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/magazine/why-do-americans-stink-at-math.html
======
jejones3141
In the US, the government pretty much has a monopoly on K-12 education. A
monopoly has no motivation to improve. QED.

